# I'm goning to try to refrain from posting anything here unless it's to poke a bit of



## bricycle (Jan 6, 2014)

fun on (hopefully) non-members. BECAUSE to post something just to post it just tends to PISS OFF our own people who are trying to bid on stuff. Nuf said.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 6, 2014)

Occasionally, I see stuff that is for sale, that I either already have or do not want, but think that someone here may want it, and may not see it for sale, if I do not post it. I also like to see what other people put up here. I understand your point...Should this be in the breakroom?


----------



## vincev (Jan 6, 2014)

bricycle said:


> fun on (hopefully) non-members. BECAUSE to post something just to post it just tends to PISS OFF our own people who are trying to bid on stuff. Nuf said.




Bri not post! How the hell will you ever hit 10,000? Actually this is a good point.I like to see what is available. I figure that e bay is worldwide so letting a few of us in on whats for bid is doing good for cabe members.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 6, 2014)

I really don't think in this day and age it is necessary to post for all to see. I mean there are searches you can save if you are looking for something. I know I get pissed if I see something go up that I am trying to get. Yea, it's fair, but so is "if you don't take the time to look on your own, that's your own dang fault!!!" Besides I have my "Homies" looking for me as I do them! "Wow" helping a fellow member... what a novel idea!!!!! geez....


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah well what about the sidebar featured there on the left ? All these bicycle oriented sites have the sidebar with ebay listings, and I'm sure everybody's noticed them.

Nothing's double top secret stealth anymore and nobody has to post it here for it to show up somewhere even if you weren't specifically looking for it 

pap
.


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 6, 2014)

But I *like* when people post things here they find noteworthy.  I think I even bought at least one item as result of this lead.

The (other) Schwinn forum is outstanding with people posting leads, unfortuately most are interested in lightweights.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Jan 6, 2014)

dougfisk said:


> But I *like* when people post things here they find notable.  I think I even bought at least one item as result of this lead.
> 
> The (other) Schwinn forum is outstanding with people posting leads, unfortuately most are interested in lightweights.




Well I happen to know for example a certain Mr.fisk is interested in some 10 5/8 (about 269mm), 14 gauge (.080 - .060) dubble butted spokes with 3'4" nipples ...

However, if I or anybody else knows where he could obtain them I would recommend PM'ing him instead of posting it in public on the forum 

Proticall and everything ya know !

pap
.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 6, 2014)

dougfisk said:


> But I *like* when people post things here they find noteworthy.  I think I even bought at least one item as result of this lead.
> 
> The (other) Schwinn forum is outstanding with people posting leads, unfortuately most are interested in lightweights.




I hear ya Doug, But I get burned more than benefited.... jest say'n..?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 6, 2014)

It's almost like when someone posts something for sale and the third guy responding posts he will take it with no questions trying to screw the two guys ahead of him. Kind of like that.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2014)

I post things here occasionally I run across either to find out more about it or to maybe alert fellow CABErs in case they are interested. Actually I thought that's what this section of the forum was for? I'm not deliberately trying to piss anyone off but there is no way for me to know who is watching what. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Jan 6, 2014)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> It's almost like when someone posts something for sale and the third guy responding posts he will take it with no questions trying to screw the two guys ahead of him. Kind of like that.




I'm very happy with being 2nd back-up! I'm not trying to screw anyone. I resent the implication unless you were joshing. Please any one, don't resent me because I have taken the time to research items and know what they are worth an to not try to weasel the seller to include shipping or ask for a lower price (unless I am a very good past customer).


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello, I have been holding back on commenting about my thoughts on this section existence . 
But Im going to break my silence..
respectfully : THIS REALLY SHOULD BE A MEMBERS ONLY SECTION !! 
Why are we the giving lurkers a map to stuff are members could use.
If this open season policy changes  I would be glad to share what I see & do not need.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 7, 2014)

Sorry, but I don't remember swearing an oath, paying dues, etc. to be able to look on this site, so what makes a "member" ?  Think "all for one and one for all"!
Just my 2 cents.

Mike


----------



## bricycle (Jan 7, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> Sorry, but I don't remember swearing an oath, paying dues, etc. to be able to look on this site, so what makes a "member" ?  Think "all for one and one for all"!
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Mike




You're a "Member". Visitors are look only, with no sign-on.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 7, 2014)

I def agree to a certain extent with bri... I feel like I will blow someone's chances of scoring a deal if I post it here. I know a site that periodically gets very cool bicycles and related materials, & I won't mention what it is... b/c for those that do know abt it I don't want their secret told. They'd end up paying FeeBay prices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 7, 2014)

vincev said:


> Bri not post! How the hell will you ever hit 10,000? Actually this is a good point.I like to see what is available. I figure that e bay is worldwide so letting a few of us in on whats for bid is doing good for cabe members.




HA!I think 9000 of Bri's current 9113 posts involve the words; "Ill" "Take" "Buy" or "it"  Sooooo he should be hitting 10,000  by the end of the week!!!


----------



## Iverider (Jan 7, 2014)

I hear you have to pay for thecabe.com after 10,000 posts!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 7, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> I hear you have to pay for thecabe.com after 10,000 posts!




I've been killed 10 times over with all the "shots" I get on here..........lol.


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 8, 2014)

Really silence? I always look forward to your great words of wisdom or wit. after all those post where should I look now? keep em coming! Thank you!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2014)

Still here........


----------



## filmonger (Jan 8, 2014)

I think we need a secret handshake! Possibly a Silly walk - that might even be better.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2014)

yea, a bureau of silly walks.....


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 8, 2014)

Dear Abby, 
I have a man I never could trust. He cheats so much I'm not even sure this baby I'm carrying is his.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 8, 2014)

bricycle said:


> yea, a bureau of silly walks.....




I have a chest of rusty crap.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> Dear Abby,
> I have a man I never could trust. He cheats so much I'm not even sure this baby I'm carrying is his.




Dear man untruster, these "trust " issues... do they stem from Money issues? bike hoarding issues? or you sleeping around issues?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> I have a chest of rusty crap.




Your pec's are metal?


----------

